# Post Images Without Knowing Which Images You're Posting



## Jigaboo Jones (Nov 8, 2018)

*Forum game:*

- Use the [attach] tag with arbitrary numbers inside it to randomly post an image that has been uploaded to the farms at some point, like so:

*[**attach**]*_ some number _*[**/attach]*

Sometimes it does come back as having been deleted or something you don't have access to (sekret mod/kewl kids klub or where deleted posts are black holed to or something.)

The numbers are sequential and as of this posting go up to about 588,000.

*Optional: 
*
- Edit and react to what you get:
- Try and guess what you're going to get.
- Make fun of what other people get.

If you want to do True and Honest™ random Google can very conveniently do this for you just by googling "random number generator" it asks for a number 1..._n_; currently the attachments go up to somewhere near but not quite 588,000. Or of course you could just bang on the keyboard like a monkey or enter some lucky number.



> They are in chronological order ... so it may also be amusing to try to look back at random points.
> 
> The 1st image ever attached at the farms (or rather,the CWCkiForums at that time), for instance, was:
> 
> ...


----------



## trigon (Nov 8, 2018)

View attachment 177013


----------



## IV 445 (Nov 8, 2018)

Why the hell not?

View attachment 361448

Lmao I lucked out and got Tommy Tooter


----------



## Jigaboo Jones (Nov 8, 2018)

^that was a good one

View attachment 252119


----------



## User names must be unique (Nov 8, 2018)

^Nigga, you gay.

View attachment 7777


----------



## SubtleInvitation (Nov 8, 2018)

View attachment 4163

Chicken hamburger?


----------



## DangerousGas (Nov 8, 2018)

View attachment 69
View attachment 420
View attachment 666
View attachment 80085


----------



## Krokodil Overdose (Nov 8, 2018)

Can't believe I was the first on this:

View attachment 1488

E: Hell, a few more

View attachment 1066
View attachment 1453
View attachment 1492
View attachment 1776
View attachment 1918


----------



## shasetoma. (Nov 8, 2018)

View attachment 527103
View attachment 20202
View attachment 40193
View attachment 1776


----------



## Jigaboo Jones (Nov 8, 2018)

View attachment 321123


----------



## Sundae (Nov 8, 2018)

I'll give it a shot:

View attachment 2
View attachment 100
View attachment 4007
View attachment 40409
View attachment 90
View attachment 34911


----------



## Postal Dude (Nov 8, 2018)

View attachment 420
View attachment 53231
View attachment 50
View attachment 1488


----------



## Judge Holden (Nov 8, 2018)

View attachment 45153


----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Nov 8, 2018)

View attachment 1997


----------



## Mender Bug (Nov 8, 2018)

Judge Holden said:


> View attachment 45153


That honestly not that bad. Just a bit cringe. That's mild compared to the other shit on this thread


----------



## Judge Holden (Nov 8, 2018)

Mender Bug said:


> That honestly not that bad. Just a bit cringe. That's mild compared to the other shit on this thread


Wait were we supposed to look at them before posting? I couldnt because connection is shit
View attachment 13909


----------



## Mender Bug (Nov 8, 2018)

Judge Holden said:


> Wait were we supposed to look at them before posting? I couldnt because connection is shit
> View attachment 13909


I would think so. Because you posted a picture of a fnaf cake


----------



## Judge Holden (Nov 8, 2018)

Mender Bug said:


> I would think so. Because you posted a picture of a fnaf cake


Well here goes nothing then
View attachment 21889


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Nov 8, 2018)

View attachment 100


----------



## I'm Just A Human Bean (Nov 8, 2018)

View attachment 576362
View attachment 335886


----------



## MemeGray (Nov 8, 2018)

View attachment 434367


----------



## Lunete (Nov 8, 2018)

View attachment 1347


----------



## catdog (Nov 8, 2018)

View attachment 92776


----------



## Cake Farts (Nov 8, 2018)

trigon said:


> View attachment 177013


I see what you did there with those numbers.
View attachment 5968


----------



## catdog (Nov 8, 2018)

View attachment 17530


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Nov 8, 2018)

View attachment 426669

Edit: Olard. I got a Hamber image.


----------



## RatManStan (Nov 8, 2018)

View attachment 123

View attachment 456

View attachment 789


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Nov 8, 2018)

The longer this continues, the larger the chance someone stumbles upon images of Chris gooch.
It's literally pandora's box.

View attachment 815


----------



## catdog (Nov 8, 2018)

View attachment 712


----------



## nippleonbonerfart (Nov 8, 2018)

View attachment 58008


----------



## TenMilesWide (Nov 8, 2018)

View attachment 162534

oh dear


----------



## Tin (Nov 8, 2018)

Fun game, I keep fucking it up on mobile because im an idiot


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Nov 8, 2018)

https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/2215/

https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/204/

Huh


----------



## Jigaboo Jones (Nov 8, 2018)

Let's see what the 500,000 GET was

View attachment 500000 sekret I don't have access mod or secret club forum?

The 100,000?

View attachment 100000

meh.


----------



## Cake Farts (Nov 8, 2018)

View attachment 42000


----------



## SparklyFetuses (Nov 9, 2018)

View attachment 537182


----------



## Jigaboo Jones (Nov 9, 2018)

Shaner is getting an impressive number of hits. In fact he's the only one to have gotten more than one. What that says I don't really know other than he's impressively documented.

View attachment 523745


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Nov 10, 2018)

*View attachment 53947


....Topical?*


----------



## The Jumping Dwarf (Nov 10, 2018)

View attachment 233447

Troons. Figures.


----------



## Jigaboo Jones (Nov 10, 2018)

rrrrollin' .... I'm gonna guess "anime"

View attachment 49122

edit/after: hmmmmmm, kinda but not. I have a feeling if I knew what this was it'd be :horrifying: spookybones :horrifying:


----------



## Jigaboo Jones (Nov 10, 2018)

Mender Bug said:


> Judge Holden said:
> 
> 
> > Wait were we supposed to look at them before posting? I couldnt because connection is shit
> ...



nah you're supposed to post it without looking and then go back and look at it react if you like and let other people make fun of you if it's teh ghey but hey it's a silly forum game there's no right way to do it

---

ob:
speaking of anime I wonder what happened when it memed out over 9000

View attachment 9001

edit: no permissions. probably modfags secret furry pr0n stash or somesuch


----------



## Coelacanth (Nov 10, 2018)

View attachment 345

!


----------



## ️ronic (Nov 10, 2018)

View attachment 135846
_Edit: fucking tranies_


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Nov 10, 2018)

View attachment 666
View attachment 11111


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Dec 7, 2018)

Well, let's see.

View attachment 1

Edit: Are you kidding me? Lol.


----------



## ️ronic (Dec 7, 2018)

Let's try some more
View attachment 1998
View attachment 1776
View attachment 15736


----------



## Pina Colada (Dec 7, 2018)

View attachment 123456
View attachment 148869
*ETA:* Ha!


----------



## The Jumping Dwarf (Dec 8, 2018)

View attachment 549925

Islamic content .


----------



## User names must be unique (Dec 8, 2018)

View attachment 10933


----------



## Spooky Bones (Nov 18, 2019)

View attachment 90210


----------



## MechanicusAdmin (Nov 18, 2019)

This is how I will be killed 

View attachment 253308


----------



## Spooky Bones (Nov 18, 2019)

MechanicusAdmin said:


> This is how I will be killed
> 
> View attachment 253308


kek

The fate of Spooky Bones
View attachment 10001


----------



## Lunete (Nov 18, 2019)

View attachment 18903
View attachment 702213


----------



## Alpacawitz (Nov 18, 2019)

View attachment 840

edit: ah the dog cooker 3000. I forgot about this piece of ingenuity.


----------



## tehpope (Nov 18, 2019)

View attachment 9035



Jigaboo Jones said:


> rrrrollin' .... I'm gonna guess "anime"
> 
> View attachment 49122
> 
> edit/after: hmmmmmm, kinda but not. I have a feeling if I knew what this was it'd be :horrifying: spookybones :horrifying:


 @berrycool


----------



## ManateeHunter (Nov 18, 2019)

Here goes nothing
View attachment 1567

ETA: Oh come on!!!


----------



## SparklyFetuses (Nov 18, 2019)

View attachment 987
View attachment 654
View attachment 321

View attachment 456789

View attachment 111
View attachment 222
View attachment 333
View attachment 444
View attachment 555
View attachment 777

("666" was already posted, so I won't include it)


----------



## FakeishNamedicoot (Nov 18, 2019)

View attachment 235514

I turned a no no word into numbers and am not disappointed.


----------



## Coelacanth (Nov 18, 2019)

This one is Chris' birthday:

View attachment 22482

EDIT: It's actually kind of fitting.


----------



## Idiotron (Nov 18, 2019)

Let's see the very start of this shit:
View attachment 1

Cool, I've listened to that back in the day.


----------



## totse (Nov 18, 2019)

View attachment 155096


----------



## Bitch Kitten (Nov 18, 2019)

View attachment 1


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Nov 18, 2019)

View attachment 1488

Eta: Now that's unacceptable.

View attachment 1776

Damn, twice.


----------



## Freddy Freaker (Nov 18, 2019)

View attachment 72691


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Nov 18, 2019)

Freddy Freaker said:


> View attachment 72691



SovCit Thread iirc.


----------



## Pissmaster (Nov 19, 2019)

View attachment 255

lol


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Nov 19, 2019)

View attachment 1999

View attachment 2020

View attachment 3030


----------



## Oskar Dirlewanger (Nov 19, 2019)

View attachment 23


----------



## Cool kitties club (Nov 19, 2019)

View attachment 7667


----------



## Pissmaster (Nov 21, 2019)

So here are a few I've found that are worth clicking:

View attachment 6969 is an interesting horror story about a photographer who worked with Zoe Quinn and how Zoe threw her under the bus hard

View attachment 88872 View attachment 88873 lol

View attachment 8861 kitty

View attachment 18863 ...what?

View attachment 1893 Vintage life advice from Null


----------



## nekrataal (Nov 21, 2019)

View attachment 1350

disgusted but not disappointed.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Nov 21, 2019)

View attachment 20205

Uh, ok then.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Nov 21, 2019)

View attachment 10523

I turned the word "JEW" into numbers and got this.


----------



## serious n00b (Apr 16, 2021)

View attachment 342343


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Apr 16, 2021)

Finally, a good necro.



			https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/27453/


----------



## Pina Colada (Apr 16, 2021)

View attachment 15792


----------



## Pina Colada (May 17, 2022)

View attachment 32954


----------



## Lunete (May 17, 2022)

View attachment 763091
View attachment 109347


----------



## millennialcat96 (May 17, 2022)

View attachment 1969
View attachment 199696



Spoiler


----------



## thebananaonion (Jun 8, 2022)

*View attachment 42*


----------

